# HSS928 Drive Chain



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

Here have been some questions on the board regarding the use of chains in the driveline of the new HSS-series blowers. I am not keen on the use of chains, but maybe it will turn out to be a non-issue. 

Keeping the chains lubricated should keep them from seizing from corrosion or ice. Today, I decided to have a look at the setup and lubricate the chains, documenting the process. 

First, I shut off the fuel valve and rotated the chute to the left lock position. If the chute is straight-ahead, it may be in the way when the machine is tipped on the front of the auger housing. 

Here is the underneath of the machine. Note that the bottom is not totally enclosed. This has been discussed in other threads. Note the snow and ice that is accumulating after only two hours of use. 










The cover is removed to gain access to the chain area. There are four 12mm head flange bolts securing it. My cover was nicely coated with the remnants of motor oil from a previous oil change. This allowed for the easy release of ice. Again, note the accumulation of ice and snow. 










I decided to use Fluid Film (FF) to lubricate the chains. The chains are running so slow, there is likely no need to use a chain-specific, clinging lubricant. The FF should do the trick. I had to be careful when spraying the lubricant not to get any on the belts that were in the background. Here is a photo of the right side chain and sprockets. There is no provision to adjust the axles to tighten the chains. Everything is in a fixed position. 










...and a photo of the left side. The chains are used only on the tracked models. The wheeled models have the wheel axle connecting directly to the output shafts of the Hydro Gear transmission. The transmission part number is different for the wheeled and tracked models, with the wheeled transmission likely having longer output shafts. 










Here is everything buttoned up. The threads of the welded nut bolt holes and the bolts were sprayed with FF before re-assembly. 










I will be thinking seriously about closing in the bottom. Or maybe it isn't necessary. The torque on those chains provided by the gear reduction should win in a battle with ice. What do people think?

Jeff


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

That area seem to be left open to have easy access to the belts, I'd cover that up if I was you.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Maybe I'm soft in the head but I figure the engineers at Honda left it open for a reason. Thanks for sharing the pictures and process.


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for this. I'm personally not to worried about it, I trust the Honda engineers.

Curious as to why they use those (very heavy-duty looking) chains instead of direct drive... perhaps they provide some shock absorption?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Hard saying why they chose that route - cost is guaranteed to be one factor. Not sure why no cover plate - unless trapping moisture in there is worse than letting air flow around it...? maybe things are specifically coated/treated to avoid corrosion....?


maybe you could experiment a bit. make a cover plate and check it now and then....?


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

If you ask me, this design looks really great. Far superior to the old system, and I liked the old one.

I'd like to see a wheeled machine, having the wheels direct driven off the presumably sealed oil filled transmission is great. I'm also a little curious what the mounting plate looks like, and how the power gets into the transmission. Although it looks a little tight in there.

But of course, the real test is running it for 20-30 years...


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

I am happy to see the old right-side transmission gone. It will be easier to replace those chains, rather than rebuilding the right transmission.


----------

